# No birthday/anniversary wish from my POSX



## Left With 4.5 (Aug 4, 2012)

Those of you that got a birthday/anniversary wish from your Ex, no matter how you got it, I think they're not that bad. My Ex did not wish me an anniversary last year (it would have been 21 years) and didn't acknowledge my birthday the other day at all. As much as I didn't really want to hear from him, I believe a part of me did. Just the acknowledgement of him remembering those days would have made me feel like I did exist in his life at one time.  I definitely know I'm better off without him, it was just a thought.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Juicy (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi Left With 4.5, he sounds like a complete idiot. I totally get how you feel, my H was kinda talking to me around the time if my birthday even though he had left me about three months before. I think that's the only reason he bothered to text me happy birthday. Its our wedding anniversary next week and his birthday too, I'm not even sure if there's a point of exchanging messages. I mean he has killed our marriage anyway and I personally feel like he doesn't deserve a happy birthday text from me either. 

Tbh I get what you mean though, on the day of my birthday I kept checking my phone to see if he messaged me which he did and then I felt slightly better. But you know looking back I rather he hadn't because all he did was give me false hope that the was going to return to me or something. It's easier them not texting or contacting you I think, it lets you get on with everything much more. My H has been texting me on and off and all of it has been stopping me from completely moving on. 

So I know it seems like a bad thing now and you are dissappointed but actually he's doing you a favour by not contacting you and giving false hope. It's better for you to have peace and move on more easily.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smallsteps (Feb 23, 2013)

Hey 4.5, don't let it get to you. My stbxh didn't acknowledge what would have been our 25th anniversary in July at all. As for my birthday, well you know how that went. You want to know what though, in the end the happy birthday wishes that I got from family, friends, my Facebook friends and tam friends meant more to me than his text did.

Happy birthday!! (even though I already wished you one lol  )


----------



## LivingAgain (Jun 12, 2013)

I am of the ilk that I don't want acknowledgement of anything from my STBX...he sent a mushy email in January on our 20th and it enraged and sickened me...then Mothers day wishes...then I called and emailed to cease and desist all wishes!! They are unwanted, period.

No well wishes since!  My bday is coming up in October and I am praying he does NOT acknowledge it!!!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY LW4.5


----------



## Left With 4.5 (Aug 4, 2012)

He's a moron. My ex didn't get anything for my son's birthday BUT called him the day after to tell my son that he ordered something and it's in the mail. It's been over a week. My son is still looking in the mailbox for his 'gift'. 

I'm over it now. I guess I was just feeling a little funky on my birthday.


----------



## GutPunch (Nov 2, 2012)

Left With 4.5 said:


> He's a moron. My ex didn't get anything for my son's birthday BUT called him the day after to tell my son that he ordered something and it's in the mail. It's been over a week. My son is still looking in the mailbox for his 'gift'.
> 
> I'm over it now. I guess I was just feeling a little funky on my birthday.


Are you? You sure seem focused on him. 

Move on and be glad he didn't bother you.


----------



## ThreeStrikes (Aug 11, 2012)

FWIW, I'm not wishing my ex "happy anything" either.

Why would you? and why would you expect your ex to?


----------



## Left With 4.5 (Aug 4, 2012)

GutPunch said:


> Are you? You sure seem focused on him.
> 
> Move on and be glad he didn't bother you.


You're right. I just reread what I wrote. Need to refocus and continue moving on. Thanks.


----------



## Garry2012 (Oct 5, 2012)

I made the decision to not acknowledge my STBXW birthday as it was two months after she "didnt know our status" on our 13th anniversary, and one month after I confronted her with knowledge of her affair and she opted for divorce. 

We just passed what would have been our 14th anniversary. Now, its just another day to me. To me, her birthday and our anniversary are just days...I refuse to acknowledge and thus continue to think about a relationship SHE walked away from. Why would anyone be mad AFTER its all over. Its OVER.


----------



## Stretch (Dec 12, 2012)

Hoping to deliver divorce papers on her 50th birthday and celebrate my new anniversary with my gf. Should be nice contrast to the multiple thousand dollar 40th birthday party complete with opera length pearls(I got back when she left) as a birthday gift.

Hope her 50th is memorable with her divorce papers and then her new anniversary can be the day the divorce is final.

So long promise breaker,
Stretch


----------

